# New Cover Art Revealed: Iron Warriors Omnibus



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The next omnibus cover, and contents, has been revealed. Iron Warriors by Graham McNeill, to be released March next year, contains _Storm of Iron_, _Iron Warrior_ and several short stories featuring the legendary Iron Warrior Honsou.




























No question. Honsou is a badass. Lets hope he returns in the future, perhaps a Honsou based Iron Warriors series.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn, you beat me to it. I literally just saw the image and headed over to here to post it. .


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Damn, you beat me to it. I literally just saw the image and headed over to here to post it. .
> 
> As always, I have to hijack you post for a bit LotN .


Hahaha, cover arts releases are mine to post about.

And I already had that info at the top. This seems like an alright omnibus but most will buy it for the short stories, there's one or two I want to read myself.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, didn't notice that . Removed the quote.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

now this i am seriously looking foward too, honsou is a badass and he don't care who he has to tread on to get what he wants......what a guy lol


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I just want to know whats in it, it can't just be one book and a few shorts.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> I just want to know whats in it, it can't just be one book and a few shorts.


It has the formerly limited edition novella as well. It might include a new before seen short, which some omnibii do.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not a fan of that cover at all tbh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Only book I read with the guy in was the one where he had to go to a gladiator like ring to win an army. Might get this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The short stories in this are likely the following.

_The Skull Harvest_ by Graham McNeill

Honsou is on New Badab in the heart of the Maelstrom with the intention to win the Skull Harvest, a contest between warbands where the champions of said warbands fight each other to determine which leader gets control of each others men. Only one Warband can survive and Honsou intends to be the victor...with the ultimate aim of leading this conglomeration of Chaos on crusade.


_The Heraclitus Effect_ by Graham McNeill

Honsou is out for Uriel Ventris' blood. Failing that, hurting him in whatever way he can is the next best thing, and he has the perfect method to do so.


After these two there are no more short stories with Honsou so I imagine McNeill has likely written a new one. That should fill out the omnibus nicely.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Best coverart in long time from BL. This looks almost art if compared to many recent other (especially HH series) book covers. This is what BL covers should look. Clear image, backround made hazy to put better contrast to Iron Warrior. Also colors are not overly done so it looks better. Now compare to recent too computer generated "art" drawings which look like taken away from comic books this is really good.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking forward to this. Honsou is my favourite Black Library character. The cover looks just like my Honsou conversion, which makes me happy. :so_happy:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im just glad and yet dissapointed that _Dead Sky Black Sun_ as well as _Chapters Due_ which is granted part of the Ultramarine Omnibus which is crucial and half about Honsou and his IWs rag tag group not being in there.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I thought there were more than two Honsou shorts, I must be getting confused with the shorts and him appearing in the Ultramarines books


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Roninman said:


> Best coverart in long time from BL. This looks almost art if compared to many recent other (especially HH series) book covers. This is what BL covers should look. Clear image, backround made hazy to put better contrast to Iron Warrior. Also colors are not overly done so it looks better. Now compare to recent too computer generated "art" drawings which look like taken away from comic books this is really good.


I couldn't agree more. 

The cover of 'Know No Fear' looks shoddy IMO. Parts of it has incredible detail like the frozen blood of the Word Bearer yet others lack anything more than basic shading. The contrast makes the cover look shoddy frankly. Plus, there's too much going on in the cover. This doesn't make it 'stand out' on the shelf and I doubt I would pick it up at a bookstore (if I wasn't a fan of BL stuff).

This reminds me of traditional Chaos Space Marine art and is the epitome of the dreary setting. 

Don't get me wrong if all BL products had the same artwork as this omnibus I wouldn't enjoy it as much. I love the covers of the Space Marine's Battles, Night Lords and Eldar novels. Though I did want something more traditional for the Time of Legends covers.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some new, very well received, Iron Warriors based news. Graham McNeill has confirmed that he will begin work on some new material involving a certain Iron Warrior who was last seen in the depths of Calth. Anyone? Anyone?



Graham McNeill said:


> Then it’s a return to the murderous hi-jinks of a certain Iron Warrior who was last seen in the depths of Calth. With Iron Warriors: The Omnibus out next year, it’s the perfect time to get back into Honsou’s business and see what happened in the wake of the Ultramar campaign. I’ve a couple of stories planned, and I can assure you that there will be blood.


Of course its Honsou, the Iron Warrior who plagues the Ultramarines and even his own Legion with his presence. I for one am very glad at this, it'll be great to see Honsou again, and perhaps to see him move beyond being Uriel Ventris' nemesis and become a true villain in his own right, perhaps his own series is possible.


Lord of the Night


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

lol. I'll probably just buy it for the cover. the arm still looks cheesy though. But whatever. Hope they really have a new and good short story in it. I really hated the fate he suffered on Calth.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I already got Storm of Iron and Skull Harvest, but it would be worth buying this only for the Iron Warrior novella being included as well. Hopefully some other nice short stories as well.


----------

